# One piece of advice for new riders…



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

When I first started riding I didn't know about these forums (not sure they existed back then, anyway). After a long hiatus I am now a "born again" mountain biker and I've been eagerly reading post, after post, after post&#8230;

There is a ton of great information tucked away in various corners of these forums and I know it can be overwhelming for a new rider to hunt it all down. So, if you could offer one piece of advice for a new rider, what would it be?

I'll start&#8230;.

Not shifting gears under load does not mean don't shift while pedaling uphill.

It may sound obvious to some, but when I first heard "don't shift gears under load" (to prevent premature wear of chain and gears) I thought I couldn't shift while pedaling uphill. Really, uphill is under load, right? This impeded my ability to conquer some climbs. I would try to enter the climb in a particular gear and stay there. This could cause me to stall out (gearing not low enough) or expend too much energy spinning away (gearing not high enough) during the climb.

In an emergency, I would shift while pedaling hard and hear the dreaded 'clunk' of the gear change. One day I realized that you _can_ shift while pedaling uphill and not shift under load. If you are in a gear while pedaling up hill, you can give one last (strong) push on the pedals to gain some momentum, shift to the next gear, give the crank a gentle spin and you will hear the nice 'clink' of the chain changing cogs. Then, return to the strong pedal strokes.

Lo and behold, I found a couple of posts on this during later searches confirming it is an accepted technique. But, I wish I would have known this in the beginning.


----------



## Wayne Meuir (Apr 28, 2011)

Always wear a helmet as an absolute minimum! Other gear if you fall a lot!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Momentum is your friend....*

The more momentum you carry through technical sections, the more likely you are to stay upright and clear those sections.

- Carry decent speed in to the sections
- Approach the sections in an athletic position:
* Off the saddle​* Knees and elbows bent​* Head up and looking down the trail​- A key note here: In this position, there are two centers of gravity:
1. Your body's center of gravity​2. Your bike's center of gravity​- Move the bike underneath you (forward/back and side to side) as required to clear the obstacles
- Keep pedaling to maintain momentum!
- Look where you want to go, not where you're going to crash.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Brake!!! It's a skill just like everything else don't take it for granted. You need to learn how to apply it right. Mountain bike is so light compare to rider's weight if you don't distribute your body mass correctly you'd be locking up the tire(s) and skidding all over the place which may cause a crash or worse damage the trail.

Most Nubs fear front brake, which does not make any sense you should get comfortable using it. Spend some time practicing the skill.

It's not about staying in one speed on the descend so dragging your brake is one of the worst thing you can do on the descend. It goes without saying it's a big NO NO on the climb Dragging your brake stiffen up the suspension and ruin your bike handling. The only time I drag my rear brake is when my front wheel is up, manual or wheelie.

I'd stay off the brake as much as I could and brake to slow down or scrub speed for corners, not to make me feel more secure. Don't just grab a handful of brake at once ease into it, the more you practice this the faster the transition would be. I practice my brake feathering while doing trackstand, if you are jerky on the lever it would not work right, think smooth.

You can only go as fast as your ability to slow down or stop. 

Btw, on most trail the recommended Max speed is 15 mph so it's not a good idea to sustain much higher speed than that on the descend. Too fast brake and slow it down to a walking pace and build it up again. It's a Multi-Use-Trail ride responsibly.:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

*Upgrades*

How many of you guy's want to upgrade your new ride? Yep, almost all of you. Well don't just yet, upgrade your skills first. I know, some of you guy's are saying "well, ok Einstein, how am I supposed to do that overnight?" You can't do it overnight, but you can fast track it by attending a skills clinic or by simply riding with people that are better riders with more experience. Pay attention to the lines they take, the techniques that they use to navigate the tech sections, how they position themselves, when they attack and when they chill. Observe these things and practice them and your skills will develop nicely. Most importantly, have fun.


----------



## Bill-E-BoB (Jul 15, 2011)

marpilli said:


> When I first started riding I didn't know about these forums (not sure they existed back then, anyway). After a long hiatus I am now a "born again" mountain biker and I've been eagerly reading post, after post, after post&#8230;
> 
> There is a ton of great information tucked away in various corners of these forums and I know it can be overwhelming for a new rider to hunt it all down. So, if you could offer one piece of advice for a new rider, what would it be?
> 
> ...


This is the detail I wish I had learned right off the bat, it makes life tons easier knowing it now. Like you said, I thought uphill always means under load...so when they said "try not to shift under load, unless of course you really have to" I took that to mean I can shift when it's killing me, but ideally I'm in the right gear before getting to the hill. So, most hills I had to spin wayyyy too fast, or I was in wayyyy too hard of a gear & standing on the pedals got me nowhere. Gradually, after much drivetrain damage and banged up shins, I learned how to do just what you describe...a good hard pump, shift at the bottom of that stroke, nice easy return stroke & it shifts smooth & quiet, then climb on up in the gear you really want to be in. It's made a WORLD of difference.

I'm still a new rider myself,so my piece of advice for new riders is to keep coming here, asking questions, reading other peoples questions, learning from the more experienced guys who are sharing what they've learned.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> How many of you guy's want to upgrade your new ride? Yep, almost all of you. Well don't just yet, upgrade your skills first. I know, some of you guy's are saying "well, ok Einstein, how am I supposed to do that overnight?" You can't do it overnight,* but you can fast track it by attending a skills clinic or by simply riding with people that are better riders with more experience.* Pay attention to the lines they take, the techniques that they use to navigate the tech sections, how they position themselves, when they attack and when they chill. Observe these things and practice them and your skills will develop nicely. Most importantly, have fun.


This is so true, check out the testimonial page of the bike clinic as well as talking to people who's attended the clinic most would say it's the best investment they have done on their mountain bike. I've been to quite a few of bike clinics I'd add that the pro spend a good chunk of time dialing in your ride that's a big value added part of the lesson.:thumbsup:


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> The more momentum you carry through technical sections, the more likely you are to stay upright and clear those sections.
> 
> - Carry decent speed in to the sections
> - Approach the sections in an athletic position:
> ...


This is the best and most concise advice I have seen (especially look where you want to go...) - excellent


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ken in KC said:


> *The more momentum you carry through technical sections, the more likely you are to stay upright and clear those sections.
> 
> *- Carry decent speed in to the sections
> - Approach the sections in an athletic position:
> ...


This is great advice and one of the first pieces of advice that I received when I first started. Except I believe it was phrased like "Speed fixes everything, except for the the things that speed doesn't fix--like crashing into trees."


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

shellshocked said:


> This is the best and most concise advice I have seen (especially look where you want to go...) - excellent


+1

Don't look right in front of your wheel, look down the trail. If you're on a switchback, look at the exit of the turn while you're at the apex. If you're on a skinny, look at the end of the skinny not in front of your wheel. If you're going fast, look further down the trail... and so on.

The best advice for getting better at riding is to pick your head up and look where you're going not where you are.


----------



## Dagashi (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't let your partner/friends/riding buddies intimidate you into riding stuff you're not comfortable with.

It's no fun falling off, don't be afraid to get off the bike and walk it or ask to do something else if you're not confident attempting the line. Experienced riders have been where you're at and will (most of the time) understand if you're a bit skittish.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

don't look at what you don't want to hit or you will hit that thing. 

This goes for trees, rocks, the edge of the trail any stationary object on the trails. When your eyes fixate on things you will ride towards it and you will hit it. No matter how hard it is look where you want to go not where you would never ever want to go.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

Be curtious to other bikers! 

Do not break common sense rules, or else you WILL put yourself and others in danger! 

-Some guy was speeding down the cliff, and cut me off and made me almost fall off the cliff:madmax: :madmax:


----------



## screaminz2002 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> The more momentum you carry through technical sections, the more likely you are to stay upright and clear those sections.
> 
> - Carry decent speed in to the sections
> - Approach the sections in an athletic position:
> ...


Ok so I am reading this and thinking that's funny right there..



rockcrusher said:


> don't look at what you don't want to hit or you will hit that thing.
> 
> *This goes for trees, rocks, the edge of the trail any stationary object on the trails. When your eyes fixate on things you will ride towards it and you will hit it. No matter how hard it is look where you want to go not where you would never ever want to go*.


Then I read this and realize that's why I hit that dang tree last week.. It was a lovely tree and from the start I knew it was in my destiny to meet it. Sure enough we became intimate and it left me with some precious memories down my leg.

Seriously from someone that started a month ago, keep them coming. Some basic bike maintenance tips would be great too..


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.


Excellent information in here. This place is GREAT!



.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

rockcrusher said:


> don't look at what you don't want to hit or you will hit that thing.
> 
> This goes for trees, rocks, the edge of the trail any stationary object on the trails. When your eyes fixate on things you will ride towards it and you will hit it. No matter how hard it is look where you want to go not where you would never ever want to go.


I have a couple of bad spots on my ride where I have to consciously remind myself to not look at certain things that will ruin my day if I should hit them. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

Just want to echo what's been mentioned multiple times here because it's made the biggest impact on my riding as a beginner. Head up, look ahead. I always get into trouble when I start concentrating on the ground right in front of my front tire. And it makes perfect sense because that doesn't give you any time to react to obstacles.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Proper seat height! I starting mountain biking couple months ago and before then I havent touch a bike for over 15 years. After posting some pictures online other riders notice my seat was low. after proper adjustment my knees and legs thank me. I was able to ride harder and longer without getting fatigue.

heres the helpful link I was given

seatpost height « News « Norco Bikes


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

+1 on the shifting under load.

My first race I had all kinds of problems on hill with my bike. Guys said "dont shift under load". My solution: dont shift at all on hills and technical climbs.

I have figured out through hard work and practice that I took the advice incorrectly.

Not shifting under load simply means backing the pressure off the drive train when executing the shift.

This simple understanding alone has improved my riding skills IMMEASURABLY.

Very important.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

screaminz2002 said:


> Ok so I am reading this and thinking that's funny right there..
> 
> Then I read this and realize that's why I hit that dang tree last week.. It was a lovely tree and from the start I knew it was in my destiny to meet it. Sure enough we became intimate and it left me with some precious memories down my leg.
> 
> Seriously from someone that started a month ago, keep them coming. Some basic bike maintenance tips would be great too..


^^ Hilarious! And sooo true!


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Learn to work on your own bike!

Even the upper range, expensive bikes are still mechanically simple [fork and shock interiors excepted]- no rocket science or black art knowledge required
Invest in some basic tool such as;
- Allen keys
- A cable cutter
- Screw drivers
and learn to adjust your own deraileurs, replace cables and bleed your brakes.
It is not only satisfying and fun but will save you a bundle and could save your a**e out on the trail one day.

Once you learn the basics you will be surprised how simple such things as rear deraileurs and cranks really are


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

oh, dont forget water... <-- because i totally did not do that once...


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just one piece of advice?... man, I could go on for hours

How about:
Dont rush out and spent big bucks on a particular bike or class of bike [E.G. DH, XC, AM] just because a friend recommends it or likes it.
You really do need to find out what type of riding YOU want to do if you can only have one bike.
You need to prioritise the bike type to your favorite riding style.
THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A DO IT ALL MOUNTAIN BIKE [one you get competant]
No point in buying that 7 inch AM bike when what you really like is gentle rolling XC single track or the opposite, you buy that light weight XC whippet with 80mm of front travel and then wonder why it spits you over the bars every time you point it at anything remotely downhill.

Or this:
If you know you really like MTB and want a new bike, spent as MUCH as you possibly can, hell, sell the first born child if you have to.
Once you get the upgrade bug its gonna be wwwaaayyyyy cheaper starting out with a decently specced bike than playing catch up if you buy a bike with crappy components to start with and think "I can just upgrade later"


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Take a riders class and use their bike also do not drink and ride. Alcohol greatly affects your vision especially at night.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you practice looking ahead? Seriously?

I started riding a bit more than a month and like anything I like to upgrade things fast. I started with a cannondale f7 from a friend an recently got a used dh rig. 

I lobe riding and now I'm riding more and more but still can't look ahead. 

Pointers,


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

carspidey said:


> How do you practice looking ahead?


Obviously you need to force yourself to do it; constantly remind yourself to do it. I've filmed myself riding with a helmet cam a few times and you can hear me verbally yelling at myself to pick my head up. I assume that's not how everyone else does it, but it does make my helmet footage funny to watch.

The way I started to get my head up was riding skinnies. To do so successfully you need to look way down to the end of the skinny. So the more I practiced that, the more I picked my head up. Eventually I started to be able to do it while riding as well. It's just something you have to constantly practice and be cognizant of. When you find yourself looking at your wheel scold yourself and get your head up.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

*Go at your own pace*

There's *always* someone out there that is faster or in better shape than you. Go at your own pace, on both climbs and descents. Otherwise, you'll drain yourself of energy on the climbs or wreck on the descents. Just tell yourself, "I may not be the fastest one out there, but I get there."


----------



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the good information, everyone!


----------



## kev84 (Jun 23, 2011)

sjhiker said:


> There's *always* someone out there that is faster or in better shape than you. Go at your own pace, on both climbs and descents. Otherwise, you'll drain yourself of energy on the climbs or wreck on the descents. Just tell yourself, "I may not be the fastest one out there, but I get there."


This is a great piece of advice. I am no expert rider but it did not take me long to realize that if I was tired from a climb when I started down the other side my technique suffered bad and made the downhill harder than it should be


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^This^^*



zebrahum said:


> Obviously you need to force yourself to do it; constantly remind yourself to do it. I've filmed myself riding with a helmet cam a few times and you can hear me verbally yelling at myself to pick my head up. I assume that's not how everyone else does it, but it does make my helmet footage funny to watch.
> 
> The way I started to get my head up was riding skinnies. To do so successfully you need to look way down to the end of the skinny. So the more I practiced that, the more I picked my head up. Eventually I started to be able to do it while riding as well. It's just something you have to constantly practice and be cognizant of. When you find yourself looking at your wheel scold yourself and get your head up.


Perfect practice makes perfect. Just keep at it. Look further out when you're on a less technical section of trail. Try and hold that sight line.

Think of it like driving a car. You don't look 50' in front of you while driving because you can't react to what's further ahead AND you're not able to steer as well and you'll drift. Similar principal w mountain biking.

I find when I'm tired and sloppy, that what I'm doing in many cases is dragging my head and looking too close to my front tire.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Above all "Don't forget to breath". I know it's a simple thing but regular breathing keep you more relax, I can trace back on many tech sections when I get a bit nervous I'd hold my breath and subconsciously I'd tensed up too. Believe it or not relaxing is hard work


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Have fun. Everything is easier, faster, and better when you're having fun. You learn faster & ride better which lets you have more fun, which then lets you learn even faster & ride even better so you can have mega fun and walk around with a giant smile plastered on your face all day every day.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

High speed cornering.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> How many of you guy's want to upgrade your new ride? Yep, almost all of you. Well don't just yet, upgrade your skills first. I know, some of you guy's are saying "well, ok Einstein, how am I supposed to do that overnight?" You can't do it overnight, but you can fast track it by attending a skills clinic or by simply riding with people that are better riders with more experience. Pay attention to the lines they take, the techniques that they use to navigate the tech sections, how they position themselves, when they attack and when they chill. Observe these things and practice them and your skills will develop nicely. Most importantly, have fun.


I've been riding for 20+ years, and a good breakthrough for me was riding a single-speed (SS) 29er rigid........I had to start picking new lines and muscling the bigger bike a bit but the pay-off is great - when I get on my 26er FS, its like butter........


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Ride. Ride all of the time. Don't have time? Make time. If you ride enough you'll find out what works and what doesn't and when something doesn't work you'll be able to come here and ask the kind of questions that will allow the members of this awesome community to help you.

Learn how to fall. This is VERY important. Don't stick your arms out unless you're about to take a header into the ground or a tree or some other obstacle. Just tuck and roll and go with it. Once you've started to fall that's usually what's going to happen. It's hard to make a save.

The best way to learn how to fall is to ride because you will fall. What? You don't have time. Make time.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Don’t “overrun your headlights”. I say this in quotes because I’m actually elaborating on the looking ahead while riding suggestions.

One thing I’ve noticed is my “look ahead distance” varies with my speed. I was thinking this made some sense. If you were going out for a walk at night, you probably wouldn’t just point the flashlight at your feet to see where you’re going. The other extreme is keeping the flashlight pointed way out in front where it will take you awhile to get there. You would probably begin with shining it right in front of you and then sweep the light out to a comfortable spot depending on your pace.

If I begin from a dead stop on the trail I noticed I look down at my tire first, sweep my line of sight up the trail and then fix it out depending on how fast I’m going. Slower = closer, faster = farther out. I’m not staring. My point of focus moves around a bit. I will try to spot the obstacles and keep them in my peripheral vision until I reach them. By the time I’ve reached them I have a plan on how I’ll be navigating the obstacle and preparing for the next (all while looking ahead).


----------



## HowMaybesGo (Oct 1, 2010)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Or this:
> If you know you really like MTB and want a new bike, spent as MUCH as you possibly can, hell, sell the first born child if you have to.
> Once you get the upgrade bug its gonna be wwwaaayyyyy cheaper starting out with a decently specced bike than playing catch up if you buy a bike with crappy components to start with and think "I can just upgrade later"


+1 on this...... I sold a pro guitar amp to buy my reign. sad to see the amp go but was more than pleased with the bike. It is way cheaper when you want to start upgrading but I also find having a nice bike motivates me to ride. I started off with a $350 used 2008 Rockhopper then got a 2011 reign 2 and now I'm on a 2011 Trek Scratch Air. I think if I would have just stuck with the Rockhopper I wouldn't ride anymore. I enjoyed it but the bike I am on now is so much more capable.

ALSO!!!! wipe your stanchions after every ride. this will prevent dirt from getting down into the fork and postpone a seal rebuild. if you have a rear shock try to keep it clean also. it's too easy to do and if you don't maintain them you will have to replace them and mtb suspension isn't cheap.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

mr_chrome said:


> I've been riding for 20+ years, and a good breakthrough for me was riding a single-speed (SS) 29er rigid........I had to start picking new lines and muscling the bigger bike a bit but the pay-off is great - when I get on my 26er FS, its like butter........


Now you see, this in intrigues me. Sometimes I have more fun abusing my cyclocross bike on the shorter trails than my actual mtb. Not sure if it's the challenge of it, or the raw connection to the ground without any squishy bits between. Perhaps a SS rigid 29er might be something I'll be asking santa for soon.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Try to keep a steady cadence. I see lots of newish riders on rolling singletrack doing the pedal/coast, pedal/coast thing all the time. You will become a better rider and get alot more intimate with your bikes gearing if you try to pedal constantly. Obviously does not apply to downhill sections.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*shifting*

pay attention to the gear combinations you're using. Don't cross-chain (small chainring+small cog or big chainring+big cog).

I have a newbie friend who is having a really hard time with a 3x9 drivetrain with SRAM triggers. She tends to wind up in strange combinations and cannot pedal more.

Learn which controls shift to a larger gear, and which shift to a smaller gear.

PAY ATTENTION to the gear combinations you are using.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

1. Never slam down on brakes or Drift on corners! remember, these are trails that everyone uses normally.. not a race.. 

2. Be cautious and courteous to hikers, NEVER go past them more than 5MPH, and be sure to let them know when you are passing, or else, you can cause very bad injuries to the hiker

3. At blind Turns, ALWAYS slow down, you never know if there is a biker who fell at the apex of the turn etc..

4. Never go into other persons "lane".. so stay on right side (if in US)..

5. Never do something you do NOT feel comfortable about

6. Don't push your self to do something you feel you aren't capable for.. There are other days, and maybe that day wasn't "that day".

7. STAY HYDRATED! I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH!! -I almost passed out because of this


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

I do wish that hikers that are in pairs would not walk side to side, making it very difficult to pass.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

ej63090 said:


> I do wish that hikers that are in pairs would not walk side to side, making it very difficult to pass.


Generally, Hikers have more right of way, so i cant really blame them.. What angers me though, is when you have a narrow trail, and you say your going to pass them, they split up.. 1 hiker goes to the right, the other goes through the left, and makes going inbetween them pretty hard and unsafe


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> Generally, Hikers have more right of way, so i cant really blame them.. What angers me though, is when you have a narrow trail, and you say your going to pass them, they split up.. 1 hiker goes to the right, the other goes through the left, and makes going inbetween them pretty hard and unsafe


Exactly what I am getting at. It seems by me at least they are pretty lackadaisical. I have to stop all the time, even on wide trails. I understand they have a right, but stopping me and my momentum is frustrating.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Try to keep a steady cadence. I see lots of newish riders on rolling singletrack doing the pedal/coast, pedal/coast thing all the time. You will become a better rider and get alot more intimate with your bikes gearing if you try to pedal constantly. Obviously does not apply to downhill sections.


This is interesting. I have a habit of doing the pedal/coast. There's one guy I ride with sometimes (very good rider) and I noticed he's pedaling all the time at nearly the same cadence. I've tried to emulate this (not really knowing why) and I found it helps me to spend my energy a little more wisely. Not give it all and then coast for awhile, push it again, coast more, etc. I have more gas left in the tank at the end of the ride.


----------



## Joey Jiggles (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome thread. Thank you.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

One thing ive learned on my own and id like to pass on: YOU DONT HAVE TO BREATH AS FAST AS YOU PEDDLE!

Sorry for the caps but is soooo important! 

I realized finally after 6 months that I was practically hyperventilating myself because when I would pedal fast I would automatically start breathing really fast. This hurt my oxygen levels and caused lactic acid build up much faster than normal.

I have since taught myself to breath slow and normal even when my pedaling cadence has increased dramatically.


----------



## djshway123 (Sep 28, 2011)

All these have been great advice, can't wait to put them to use when I hi the trails!


----------



## selwyndvr (Sep 7, 2011)

Some great posts here. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

Helmet, gloves, bazooka and road ID.


----------



## screaminz2002 (Aug 5, 2011)

Peter Leo said:


> Take a riders class and use their bike also do not drink and ride. Alcohol greatly affects your vision especially at night.


Some of my best moments started with
"hold my beer and watch this"


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

Exhale starting a technical section, helps keep you relaxed. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

From 1 noob to other noobs, when you're about to do something and you think to yourself "this will be a piece of cake", that is just about the time you're about to screw up so have the band-aids and bactine handy.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

best advice for newbies using these (or any) forums....

take in all advice equally and learn for yourself....some people give arrogant, uneducated advice that you may be tricked into following and end up making no progress. others may seem like there words were of little help until you go out and try it and then all the sudden it just clicks.

people may be giving you advice assuming your at a higher level than you are. in which case its worthless for the time being.

even some people with the best intentions may give bad advice...like someone who is only into down hill lecturing the next guy on how to tackle a technical climb.

also....the more time you spend on here searching for advice, the less time you can be out riding answering your own questions and gaining skill. dont be a afraid to try new things...you might crash, but thats part of the process if it your doing it correctly.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

The best thing I did was ride with very experienced riders, they taught me a bunch and encouraged me. At the same time allowed me to go at my own pace. Added bonus was they didn't razz me too bad when they went down stuff that I had to walk.


----------



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

38 special said it best "hold on loosely but don't let go,if you cling too tightly your goin to loose control" best advice I ever got.Don't white knuckle your grips,relax


----------



## Eggrollz (Oct 4, 2011)

confidence and don't psyche yourself out over downhills and obstacles. just do it and learn from it


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Things I wish someone would have told me when I started:

1) Relax more.
2) Buy Mastering Mountain Bike Skills, read it ASAP.
3) Relax more.
4) Don't bother buying all those fancy suspension bikes. A rigid Single Speed 29 will be all you'll ever want to ride.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> Things I wish someone would have told me when I started:
> 
> 1) Relax more.
> 2) Buy Mastering Mountain Bike Skills, read it ASAP.
> ...


1. GOOD
2. Youtube and PInkbike videos will do just fine
3. Yup
4. Depends on what kind of riding you'll be doing... i started DH with a hardtail (low end XC bike) and then i got a FS DH bike and oh man...


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

carspidey said:


> 4. Depends on what kind of riding you'll be doing... i started DH with a hardtail (low end XC bike) and then i got a FS DH bike and oh man...


Well, that's what I wish someone would have told _me_. I had to spend a **** ton of money to figure out I didn't need anything fancy.

Maybe that is the advice: "You're going to spend a stupid amount of money until you figure out what bike is right for you. Don't be surprised if it is a rigid single speed."


----------



## dubshooter (Oct 5, 2011)

I learned quick on one of my first rides in Colorado, just because the ice is melted on the west side of the hill doesn't mean it's melted on the east side of the hill...


----------



## moosington (Jul 15, 2011)

If you bought a cheap bike to start (like me) and find yourself loving the sport and want to drop $1k+ on a bike, ride the hell out of your current bike! It's an awesome skill builder on the trails and also with maintenance. I have to tweak my bike a lot so I've learned a lot more about it. That way when I buy my stumpy in the next couple of months I know how to maintain it


----------



## WLAmtb (Sep 28, 2011)

moosington said:


> If you bought a cheap bike to start (like me) and find yourself loving the sport and want to drop $1k+ on a bike, ride the hell out of your current bike! It's an awesome skill builder on the trails and also with maintenance. I have to tweak my bike a lot so I've learned a lot more about it. That way when I buy my stumpy in the next couple of months I know how to maintain it


Lots of good advice here and have been following this one. Had no idea I'd be mtb'ing this much. I go on lots of trails where I'm clearly putting my bike (Revel2) beyond what it's built for. Supposedly a rec bike.

But I've actually been trying to learn maintenance and technique as much as possible. I figure once I get my FS, it will be like riding on a cloud and I will have had some practice even though hydraulic, RS, etc is different. I really don't feel bad about beating it up while I learn.


----------



## sourdoughsam (Oct 3, 2011)

This bike noob really is learning a lot with these posts.


----------



## Fooksache (Oct 6, 2011)

BigRuckus said:


> This is great advice and one of the first pieces of advice that I received when I first started. Except I believe it was phrased like "Speed fixes everything, except for the the things that speed doesn't fix--like crashing into trees."


Brilliant!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ I think a better way to phrase it would be: "Momentum can compensate for a lack of balance."

I know as I've gotten better at balancing (track stand) I can conquer technical sections and stay upright at slower speeds (less momentum).


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

*Front wheel focused*

Ok, here's one... When riding through rock, roots, ruts... Work to get your front wheel around the obstacle. That's the one that can cause you trouble. Let the back wheel go where it wants / needs and ride it out.

If you can get your front wheel around it, the back wheel generally will roll through or over with no effort.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Great question.There's some really good advice given in these posts. Riding good is like anything it requires work, it requires paying attention and remembering what worked good last time, pushing yourself further each time and making GOALS. 

Sure there are always people with thousands of posts who have an opinion, but what works for you and them might be very different. Save you time for rides not posting. LOL. There's always room for improvement, and there are plenty of great books out there to consider like Mountain Bike like a Champion, Bike for Life.

How much you spend on a bike doesn't guarantee a top placing in the next race. I've seen guys on a sub $500 bike earn much better times than guys on bikes worth thousands. The key here is EARN. Enjoy what you are doing, stay interested and keep riding, and keep setting goals. 

Gripshift


----------



## kevin29r (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out the DVD *Performance Mountain Biking* with Ned Overend. His book, *Mountain Bike like a Champion* is also good. Both the book and the DVD are very helpful for a beginner. Then go ride with someone better than you that is willing to provide constructive feedback.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Learn how to wrench your ride. 

Investing $50 in tools has helped me more than I ever thought it would. When you start working on your own bike, you learn everything about it. That faint creak coming from the swing arm telling you to replace the bearing, the crunchy headset begging to be opened up and lubed, the suddenly explained loss of brake power when you realize the pads are worn down, etc, etc. 

I'm still learning how to ride my bike, but if I know how to take care of my bike, that is one less thing to worry about.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

DON'T check out the chicks during group rides. You're quickly labeled the perv. 

,..juss saying


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> PAY ATTENTION to the gear combinations you are using.


As a noob ... I found this out in spades today when riding a new trail that had long downhills directly followed by steep climbs. Not having the proper gear set up (either over or under geared) made for some tuff ascents.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

hydrate and where a helmet. those 2 are MUSTS...not maybes.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Always take a trail map to new trails (not verbal directions). 

Tell somebody where you're going and when you should be back. 

Take your cell phone.

If it looks gnarly up ahead, stop and check it out on foot the first time you ride it.


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

Take your Road ID, Spot Stalactite messenger and cash.


----------



## creepin (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't let this thread die.... As a beginner and just getting into such a sport these pointers will prove beneficial!!!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Jimbo_Aus (Oct 20, 2011)

Breathe deep and with your diaphragm when climbing..


----------



## maqilin (Oct 19, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Above all "Don't forget to breath". I know it's a simple thing but regular breathing keep you more relax, I can trace back on many tech sections when I get a bit nervous I'd hold my breath and subconsciously I'd tensed up too. Believe it or not relaxing is hard work


That's a big problem to me, i don't know how to breath when i get tired, especially when i was climbing. I can hardly breath and it's really suffering.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

I love this, especially if you added in there something about planning the approach in terms of gear combinations. It seems to me that is pretty key. Too high and you get 'stuck'..too low and you spin out and risk losing control. I'm sure someone can phrase it better but it would make this quote near perfect!



Ken in KC said:


> The more momentum you carry through technical sections, the more likely you are to stay upright and clear those sections.
> 
> - Carry decent speed in to the sections
> - Approach the sections in an athletic position:
> ...


----------



## Rocks to fox (Sep 26, 2011)

Very well said people. Time to go hit the trails. Great posts.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

EclipseRoadie said:


> Always take a trail map to new trails (not verbal directions).
> 
> Tell somebody where you're going and when you should be back.
> 
> ...


Good advice.

Sometimes if I am far away on a new trail I'll take some cash. Once we were on a new section of trail and it started to downpour, we got off the trail and hung out under a portta potty for two hours freezing, until someone drove through the park. Cash gets a ride back to the car. Of course the one time in Russia was a little different. :thumbsup:


----------



## redpointist (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a skill i hope to soon master!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

maqilin said:


> That's a big problem to me, i don't know how to breath when i get tired, especially when i was climbing. I can hardly breath and it's really suffering.


I'd work on exhaling because it's easier to control when you are tired and/or nervous going thru rough section. Your body automatically inhale so all you have to do is focus on one thing. I usually take a deep breath every couple of minutes to get a lung full of air. Add a smile on your face to help you relax as well.

If you focus on inhaling you may start holding your breath when you are tired and nervous which is the last thing you want to do as your body need a fresh oxygen replenished blood to feed the muscles.:thumbsup:


----------



## svghax (Oct 22, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Brake!!! It's a skill just like everything else don't take it for granted. You need to learn how to apply it right. Mountain bike is so light compare to rider's weight if you don't distribute your body mass correctly you'd be locking up the tire(s) and skidding all over the place which may cause a crash or worse damage the trail.
> 
> Most Nubs fear front brake, which does not make any sense you should get comfortable using it. Spend some time practicing the skill.
> 
> ...


This would have helped me so much back in 2003 - I just moved from BMX to a Sugar 2+ Disc, and grabbed both HARD while coming down a hill when there was sudden cross traffic. Luckily I leaned very far back as I did (BMX thing, stops the back from sliding), and the front suspension made for a progressive rear tire lift... There is no measuring how lucky I was, we were doing at least 40 - after that I ended up avoiding the front brake for a while. :/


----------



## set608 (May 16, 2009)

Lean back on the DH parts and don't go insane on trails your new too.


----------



## svghax (Oct 22, 2011)

set608 said:


> Lean back on the DH parts and don't go insane on trails your new too.


Leaning back isn't... blanket advice? I've definitely had my bike escape from beneath me before, but that was a 20% grade and... I really shouldn't have been using a BMX bike, but I suspect the same is true with MTB, yeah? Probably depends on geometry.


----------



## Spoook (Jun 14, 2011)

In long sweeping high speed turns you can help your tires bite into the turn by putting your inside foot at the 12 O'Clock position and your outside foot at the 6 O'Clock position, then put your weight on the outside foot and front fork, while leaning in the bike in the turn.


----------



## Spoook (Jun 14, 2011)

And don't bother polishing a turd, it will still be a turd.


----------



## svghax (Oct 22, 2011)

Spoook said:


> In long sweeping high speed turns you can help your tires bite into the turn by putting your inside foot at the 12 O'Clock position and your outside foot at the 6 O'Clock position, then put your weight on the outside foot while leaning the bike into the turn.


Helps if you remain upright, just tilt the bike, remain active in your stance.


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

If you have hydraulic disc brakes and you are curious about how they work, don't be! They are complicated, and you sitting down with a beer to "figure it all out" will result in your taking your bike to the lbs on Monday, explaining to them what an idiot you are, and to please bleed your brakes for you (even though they were just bled last week). Sorry for the post hijack....just speaking from personal, and very recent (30 minutes ago) experience. I feel like a ******, and now I can't ride my bike tomorrow.


----------



## POJO_Risin (Oct 23, 2011)

Of all the threads I've seen here...this one's the best...thanks for all the tidbits of information...

Of course, I firmly realize that I'll do what everyone else does and forget all of this until long past when I need it...then...after firmly planting myself into a tree after shifting at the wrong time...actually start learning...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

svghax said:


> Helps if you remain upright, just tilt the bike, remain active in your stance.





Spoook said:


> In long sweeping high speed turns you can help your tires bite into the turn by putting your inside foot at the 12 O'Clock position and your outside foot at the 6 O'Clock position, then put your weight on the outside foot while leaning the bike into the turn.


I can add to this: in sweeping corners or tight corners you can vary the bite your front tire will experience by either lowering your upper body towards the handlebars or raising it. Keeping your elbows bent you can slowly lower your shoulders, keep your head and eyes up and that front tire will bite in harder and harder. If you feel like the front is light, drifting or sliding this is the thing to do. Alternately if you feel you have too much bite on the front tire put your shoulders back.

It is difficult to explain but give it a try, you will be amazed at what just miniscule changes in your position can do to get around a corner. It is much more important than crank orientation. Just remember to stay loose, keep your head up and your eyes down the trail.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

mayberry32 said:


> If you have hydraulic disc brakes and you are curious about how they work, don't be! They are complicated, and you sitting down with a beer to "figure it all out" will result in your taking your bike to the lbs on Monday, explaining to them what an idiot you are, and to please bleed your brakes for you (even though they were just bled last week). Sorry for the post hijack....just speaking from personal, and very recent (30 minutes ago) experience. I feel like a ******, and now I can't ride my bike tomorrow.


Thanks for that! 
I was wondering how mine worked ... decided against grabbing tools though. 

Now I know to stay away from that mojo. You just saved me some scratch.


----------



## Spoook (Jun 14, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> It is much more important than crank orientation.


It's important, but try it w/ & w/o the correct crank orientation


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> don't look at what you don't want to hit or you will hit that thing.
> 
> This goes for trees, rocks, the edge of the trail any stationary object on the trails. When your eyes fixate on things you will ride towards it and you will hit it. No matter how hard it is look where you want to go not where you would never ever want to go.


Gosh, this is SO true! See a rock, hit that rock.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bike fit! Tire pressure! Pedals! Walk!*

Assuming you purchased a bike that fits, make sure your multi tool is at hand when you ride and don't be afraid to use it. Seat height, set back and angle are huge contributors to a proper fit. The smallest adjustments can make a big difference. Bar rotation, lever and shifter location are also very important and easy to play with. If you have a riser bar with some sweep to it just a few degree rotation makes for a really big change in hand position. Keep that tool in your pocket instead of your pack or saddle bag for a few rides and don't be afraid to tinker.

Tire pressure! Play with that too. A big noobie mistake is to run to much. Just because it says 65lbs on the tire doesn't mean to run that. Start at 35 and work DOWN from there. It really is a feel thing. Carry a pump and save the CO2 for race day.

Pedals! Unless you are a BMX bad ass, once you are comfortable off road invest in a clipless system. Earn your scars, you'll thank me later.

There is NO shame in walking a difficult section of trail. NONE! Put that fragile ego away and attack it when your ready. It might be on the same ride or maybe next year or maybe never but it's ok to say no.

Ride, rest, repeat.


----------



## buck sh0tzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't go on trails you haven't ever done alone, always bring a phone, first upgrade should be clipless pedals/shoes, and try to ride with others. That has helped me the most in the first few months.


----------



## maqilin (Oct 19, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> I'd work on exhaling because it's easier to control when you are tired and/or nervous going thru rough section. Your body automatically inhale so all you have to do is focus on one thing. I usually take a deep breath every couple of minutes to get a lung full of air. Add a smile on your face to help you relax as well.
> 
> If you focus on inhaling you may start holding your breath when you are tired and nervous which is the last thing you want to do as your body need a fresh oxygen replenished blood to feed the muscles.:thumbsup:


thank you so much for the advice, i think i should ride more to find the right way for me.


----------



## svghax (Oct 22, 2011)

buck sh0tzz said:


> Don't go on trails you haven't ever done alone, always bring a phone, first upgrade should be clipless pedals/shoes, and try to ride with others. That has helped me the most in the first few months.


Agree, agree; however, clipless is a personal choice, Depends on the type of terrain, the gearing, and your personal style. I hate clipless, and greatly prefer BMX style pedals. I'm not the only one.

Worth trying, hell yes; but, that doesn't mean it's right for everyone. If you're riding XC then they will help more than any other type of riding (anecdotal)... but in the end, this comes down to personal prefs...

And yeah, always have a buddy if you can, not only just in case, but because it's more fun, and you'll improve your skills faster competing with someone else, especially if they are better than you.


----------



## Edwards (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for all the tips everybody.hopefully this will save me some blood and skin.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Relax... You'll feel much better at the end of a ride if your shoulders and arms are relaxed. Practice riding with a looser grip, you'll be surprised at how fast you can react if something starts going wrong, and at how good your hands will feel at the end.

Ride.Ride.Ride. just like anything else, the more experience you get, the more experienced you are.

Wear a Helmet

Bring a spare tub+air pump. Know how to use them. You're going to get a pinch flat, no big deal if you have a spare tube. Otherwise that 30min ride is a loooong walk home....


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Tire pressure! A few PSI can make a big difference in how the bike feels. A common mistake for beginners is running their tire pressure waaaaaaay too high. Generally speaking lower pressures will give you better grip and a much smoother ride. Try lowering your tire pressure until you find the sweet spot for your particular set of tires and rims. Tubeless allows you to run lower pressures without getting 'pinch flats' (pinching the tube against the rim).


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

1) You have to try something, or you'll never know. Riding w/in your limits and abilities is key, and you shouldn't do something you're uncomfortable with. That said, you're gonna be a little uncomfortable the first time you hit that techy section, jump, drop, or whatever that you've been afraid to try. You might be better than you think, and crashing (usually) isn't that bad.

1a) Ride with people better than you. Watching someone clear a section or take the right line can help your confidence tons. A simple tip can really change they way you do things. For example, my brother noticed that I was approaching jumps & drops w/ my finger on the brakes and endo'ing a lot o them (not crashing, but going off at weird angles, front tire hitting the ground first, etc). He commented that he makes it a point to just grip the bars rolling into the stunt so he doesn't touch the brakes. Made a world of difference for me.

2) Drop your seat for the downhill. Even if you don't have a dropper seatpost, you have a QR lever there for a reason. Dropping the seat makes the bike feel like a different machine; gave me a feeling of "oh, that's how they ride that part" the first time I did it. Don't be afraid to take 30 seconds to put your seat in the right position.

3) DON'T switch to clipless just because someone tells you to! Lots of other skills to master before clipless will offer any advantage.


----------



## MarkXC (Nov 12, 2011)

Just take it one step at a time and enjoy the ride. It's all about enjoying your environment and having a good time, if you can feel that you can begin to appreciate the technical aspects of the terrain you're riding and find plenty of ways to challenge your self and push your abilities without taking huge risks. If anything youll find out what kind of rider you are. Eventually you'll find a section you want to ride faster, or find a corner you want to take tighter, just take it bit by bit and develop your skills slowly, basics are just as important as daring or tricky stuff that's way beyond your skill level.


----------



## mastee (Sep 12, 2010)

Lots of great information here


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

underwear does not belong under bike shorts commando is the way to go

tubeless tires flats less for most sane people, its on of the few thing I have done that was like buying skills.

there is a reason that rider was able to clear that tech uphill on clipless pedal, and its most likely wasnt rider skill.

learn to pump, its the single most effective skills to riding trails there is

look ahead at all time

if your not using the front brake your will not be able to stop or slow down in control


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

BushwackerinPA said:


> underwear does not belong under bike shorts commando is the way to go
> 
> l


WWhhaatt!, are you pulling my legs, going commando, next you're going to tell me I can't wear Ts under my jersey


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

mimi1885 said:


> WWhhaatt!, are you pulling my legs, going commando, next you're going to tell me I can't wear Ts under my jersey


I worked as a guide this past summer and seeing people in spandex with underwear makes me laugh. I successfully told most people without offending. Its a touchy subject ya know!


----------



## Pipe-Dreams (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread so this may be a repeat so here goes.

When braking in a turn remember the front brake will cause the bike to stand up and go straight you can safely lean while using the rear brake.

Also my favorite saying in mtbing is "what goes down must go up." Because after every great desent comes an equally great climb.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Crashing gracefully is an useful skill. Just get the proper equipment to help practice it without getting injured and this skill will keep you riding without serious injury when accidents do happen. If you do break some body part something while riding, it's a huge bummer when you aren't able to ride for months...

I prefer to be the guy that crashes a lot, but seemingly has the biggest balls to challenge things and learns/progresses the fastest, than be the guy who's been riding for years, has less skill since they are afraid to attempt things (using excuses such as they can't afford to get injured, due to being old and fragile, having to support a family, etc.), and when they do crash, on something they're more comfortable riding, they need to go to the ER instead of brush off the dirt and get back on their bike.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

One other piece of advice I'd have (for all riders, not just newbies) is don't classify yourself as "only a ____ rider." Even if you have a favorite genre, try something new from time to time. You may not be great at the different style, but it can be fun to do something different, and you may even pick up a new skill or two while you're out there. 

For example, I have an 29'er riding uncle who says he's strictly XC. My brothers and I have been trying to get him out with us at a resort for a couple years. He finally came with us last summer, and had a great time riding lifts with his Tallboy. Sure, he wasn't hitting stuff I was hitting, just like I wasn't hitting stuff my DH-loving brothers were hitting, but we all had a great day. On the other end of the spectrum, one of my brothers is so DH-oriented he had actually sold his regular bike, and only had DH bikes for about 5 years now. I finally got him out on a more XC-ish ride late last summer (he rented a bike), and he commented that he's forgotten how fun it can be to pedal a bit and cover some distance.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys (keep it coming). I've only been riding for a few months now and looking back on it, I wish I had of found this thread before I had to learn quite a few things the hard way.


----------



## FatBike (Mar 20, 2012)

*Great Thread*

I vote this thread to be a forum sticky.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

take it easy on the brakes. Especially the front one, but make sure you learn how to properly use both!


----------



## nick_fury (Jan 29, 2012)

im starting to like this forum


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Please Sticky!*

I would love for this thread to be a sticky. I just spent the last hour or so reading over every post. Here is a recap of what I learned, maybe it will help others to see it all in one post.

•	Don't shift under load-back off pressure shift and gently pedal, once the shift is made you can increase pedal pressure.
•	Learn to use the front break
•	Look ahead when riding
•	Look where you want to go not where you don't want to go'
•	Make time for riding
•	Pay attention to your gear combinations and which gear you are in
•	Momentum is your friend
•	Learn to work on your bike
•	Keep a steady cadence
•	Stay Hydrated
•	Breath during technical sections
•	Don't white knuckle the grips
•	Learn to balance (trackstand) 
•	Always take a trail map to new trails (not verbal directions). 
•	Tell somebody where you're going and when you should be back. 
•	Take your cell phone.
•	If it looks gnarly up ahead, stop and check it out on foot the first time you ride it. 
•	Cash gets a ride back to the car
•	Bring a pump and spare tube


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ That's actually a great summary and an excellent first post. Welcome!


----------



## BSmith906 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dagashi said:


> Don't let your partner/friends/riding buddies intimidate you into riding stuff you're not comfortable with.
> 
> It's no fun falling off, don't be afraid to get off the bike and walk it or ask to do something else if you're not confident attempting the line. Experienced riders have been where you're at and will (most of the time) understand if you're a bit skittish.


yes! you should know your limits!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Learned another thing a couple days ago. I find if I concentrate on my breathing and deliberately inhale and exhale while on longer climbs, it helps my lungs to hold out a little longer. Might be common knowledge, but it made my climbing MUCH less painful!


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

Great thread! Thanks to all who contributed.

Good job with the summary, spartus625.


----------



## Kaptkaos (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that once you decide this is something you really want to do well, as a sport/hobby, you need to do a few things:

1. Get the right bike, you will need at least $3K, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE.
2. Get fit, eating right, losing weight, working out, BITS (butt in the seat). Its a lifestyle.
3. Buy and use pads ALWAYS, no exceptions.
4. Ride, ride, ride
5. Learn from others, technique is everything, if you arent using proper technique, you will never be as fast as the best riders, no matter how fit or strong you are. 
6. Have fun and bring new riders into the sport.
7. Be polite and safe, and dont pollute


----------



## unibrau (Mar 13, 2012)

I never knew shifting with torque on the pedals is bad...shows how little I actually know


----------



## bean. (Mar 19, 2012)

Really appreciate all the tips. I lived on this forum for the last week just reading stuff, waiting for my first bike to get here.

My tip (even though I'm inexperienced): Learn from others' experience. A little reading, and some experimentation will save you so much time, as opposed to learning certain things the hard way.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Hadn't read this thread before tonight. Good stuff. 

A few I didn't notice (but maybe I overlooked):

1) Don't believe everything you read. A lot of what is out there is opinion. Do not misunderstand. There are tons of valuable opinions. But, you will have to make your own determination. 

2) Include a small first aid kit in your Camelbak

3) When doing minor maintenance on your bike in the garage try working from your pack tools. It will help you test whether you have what you need. That does not mean to pack every tool in your backpack (see Sticky). 

4) Bug spray in bug season - typically spring/summer.You will regret it if you forget it.

5) Make sure your spare tube is the right size and valve type.


----------



## dyenation (Mar 20, 2012)

Great beginner information for me once again. I'm glad I found these forums.


----------



## DrewCo (Mar 27, 2012)

Great advice here, can't wait to try some of it out! Thanks to all that contributed and/or summarized!! Great board here!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Just finished reading, great advice, lots of it, all useful too.

I am surprised that nobody mentioned to watch out for the guy who says: "Hey, watch this"
or if you are thinking "this is going to be epic" it will probably hurt and might want to rethink what you are about to do.

Not saying to not do it, just saying to make sure you're ready for the bruises and potential injuries.

Suggestion for people who look down and watch their tire when riding, go for a walk around the block and stare at your feet the entire time. It's the same concept but a lot safer to find out why you shouldn't on foot than at 10+ mpg, unless you live on a busy intersection.

It isn't all about speed. The fast guy always has to wait for the slow guy to catch up. The slow guy just has to enjoy the view more, and remember it isn't a race. Unless of course it is a race, then your screwed


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

If you see black spots, you are pedaling too hard, and you are about to pass out. If you see whits spots. breathe faster.


----------



## 09F5 (May 22, 2011)

1) You will go where you look.
2) You will do what you believe you can do.
3) Relax. Dammit.
4) Keep your wheels moving.


----------



## atlant24 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm happy that I found this forum


----------



## njmark84 (Apr 1, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> How many of you guy's want to upgrade your new ride? Yep, almost all of you. Well don't just yet, upgrade your skills first. I know, some of you guy's are saying "well, ok Einstein, how am I supposed to do that overnight?" You can't do it overnight, but you can fast track it by attending a skills clinic or by simply riding with people that are better riders with more experience. Pay attention to the lines they take, the techniques that they use to navigate the tech sections, how they position themselves, when they attack and when they chill. Observe these things and practice them and your skills will develop nicely. Most importantly, have fun.


Probably one of the best pieces of advice. Learn with what you have and find out what you need to improve once your skill is up there.

I remember when I was riding motorcycles, people would jump on a liter bike, do chain/sprocket upgrades, and flip them. Learn off something basic, upgrade or replace from there. Experience is worth the costs. Trust me.

Last thing you want is someone else showing you what you could've done on a stock bike that you still can't do after spending hundreds or thousands on upgrades.


----------



## donedealin (Feb 8, 2012)

Awsome read! Just learned several things I was doing wrong. Thanks so much for the advice!!!


----------



## FNG_Rider (Apr 4, 2012)

Good info to use!


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Another important aspect to keeping your eyes up is that the sense of speed is diminished.

The reduced 'rush' of speed results in a more relaxed body.

A more relaxed body introduces far less twitches into the bike, especially the steering.

A lot of motorcycle racing experience came back real quick on my first ride lol.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kaptkaos said:


> I think that once you decide this is something you really want to do well, as a sport/hobby, you need to do a few things:
> 
> 1. Get the right bike, you will need at least $3K, IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE.


You are so right. Since reading your advice I am going to give up mountain biking forever, or until I can afford to replace my $400 with something worthy of loose ground. I will never leave the pavement again. Thank you so much you have opened my eyes.

You are the exact thing that is wrong with the biking community and you should be embarrased by that statement.

I'm a noob for sure and people like this really discourage us noobs. I could definetly see someone who isn't a stuborn jerk like myself would give up mountain biking after reading that.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

danpass said:


> Another important aspect to keeping your eyes up is that the sense of speed is diminished.
> 
> The reduced 'rush' of speed results in a more relaxed body.
> 
> ...


Very true (fellow ARFcommer), very true. The more you look up the trail and let your subconscious worry about the line you're on, the smoother and faster you get, the more effortless the ride becomes, and the easier the obstacles are to tackle.


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

I learned one today, if you don't have the manual and need to do something simple IE: assemble your bike, youtube is a great resource in a pinch. And the LBS is not out to get you even if it feels that way


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

Thighs burning, doesn't mean stop.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the posting. I picked up my Salsa Mukluk on Thursday and took him out to the local trail for my second ever ride.

1. If you need an inhaler don't forget to take it before you start. You end up huffing it back to the car when you could have used that time to keep going.

2. Check your tire pressure. I know the Mukluks run at low psi's but the guy who did mine must have done it wrong as I was bouncing like a beach ball at every rock, tree root and while going downhill. It was quite scary.

3. If you are turning check your pedal position. I nearly went over when the pedal hit the ground and caught up in the dirt.

4. Watch the spacing between the trail and trees. There were a couple of places that if I wasn't paying attention I would have gone over the bike as the bars barely made it between two trees. 

5. Your bike is as only as good as you are. My first ride was on my Mamba and my second was the Mukluk. Both bikes ride and handle differently. Neither of them make me a better rider but I knew that. 

6. Don't go alone and have plenty of water. I didn't realize how many times I almost went over the bars..even being careful and was grateful my son was there just in case. 

7. If all you can do is 20 minutes before you realize you're done for, don't push it. Yeah, it took me an hour to get up there for 20 minutes of riding time but it was worth it.


----------



## sjvalleydave (Nov 30, 2011)

@kaptkaos...what an idiot! Takes all kinds I guess...I have raced and ridden motocross for 30 years and many times my bikes were much older than the new stuff, and I still managed to spank sum booty...mountain bikes are the same way..rather be good on cheaper/older equipment than a so-so rider on great stuff...jeez


----------



## zambon (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanx,nice advice!


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Qubo_2408 said:


> You are so right. Since reading your advice I am going to give up mountain biking forever, or until I can afford to replace my $400 with something worthy of loose ground. I will never leave the pavement again. Thank you so much you have opened my eyes.
> 
> You are the exact thing that is wrong with the biking community and you should be embarrased by that statement.
> 
> I'm a noob for sure and people like this really discourage us noobs. I could definetly see someone who isn't a stuborn jerk like myself would give up mountain biking after reading that.


For sure. I can ride all the same stuff on my $500 Hardrock as I can on my $2k full suspension Scott. Granted the Scott is much nicer and more confidence inspiring but cheap mountain bikes are still plenty capable.


----------



## aaron.dangelo (Apr 7, 2012)

You don';t need a fancy expensive bike, just something you can ride and enjoy. It depends on your riding choice what you eventually go to. Upgrading is easier off of a bike with some better components to start off, perhaps that is what was meant?


----------



## spielnicht (Feb 2, 2007)

Haven't MTB`d in almost 10 years, good refresher advice.


----------



## moose rider (Mar 20, 2012)

i second that


----------



## moose rider (Mar 20, 2012)

-bert- said:


> Thighs burning, doesn't mean stop.


unless you feel a pop in your muscle...then by all means stop, just sayin


----------



## FromBackEast (Apr 12, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank everyone for all the advice! My wife and I are new to mtb and are in the process of buying our first good bikes.


----------



## HenryMS (Apr 16, 2012)

One finger braking. Easiest with disc brakes, but try and only use a single finger for each brake handle - it's all you should need. It'll let you keep better control of the bars while riding and braking. I use my index finger, some people use their middle finger so they can hold the bars, brake AND shift all at once! Sounds a bit crazy to me...


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

HenryMS said:


> One finger braking. Easiest with disc brakes, but try and only use a single finger for each brake handle - it's all you should need. It'll let you keep better control of the bars while riding and braking. I use my index finger, some people use their middle finger so they can hold the bars, brake AND shift all at once! Sounds a bit crazy to me...


I agree with this, but have to say its a lot easier with hydraulics. I'm a lot more comfortable using 2 fingers with my cable discs


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been riding since the late 80's, got heavy into MTB in the 90's, and have kept it up ever since. I have never paid more than $700 for a bike. My best friend has a $6K trek full squish bike that he loves to death. Mine is a $650 rigid steel SS (singlespeed). We have a blast riding together because we do different things better. I am always pushing him to climb faster, and he is always pushing me to descend faster. The point for me is to have fun and increase my skills, and enjoy time with my friends. Just goes to show you, more $$$ doesn't necessarily mean more fun... JMHO.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Thighs burning, calves aching, and knees feel like their about to say F** Y*** and 10 miles to go till home.

Remember to ride a distance you feel you can handle to take it easy until you know what your current limits are. Sometimes it's not bad to finish a ride and not feel wore out.



I use two fingers to brake with but I generally keep a loose grip on the handle bars any ways holding on with my pinky and ring finger, and shift with my thumb. Not saying I brake as I shift though lol.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

As a noobie, the biggest 'Aha!' thing for me so far has been stretching. A good stretch before a ride, at least 5 minutes worth, reduces soreness and increases my endurance. Like, a noticeable amount. I always know when I didn't stretch, because I am dying halfway up my route and have to cut the ride short (It happens when I am pressed for time and squeezing a quickie in before work)


----------



## tehgyb (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! First post here, only been riding MTB for a few months now, but when I was younger (10yrs ago) I raced BMX for years. Picking up a MTB many skills were second nature - like they say - It's like riding a... well, a bike. (Though a much bigger and more badass bike haha)
Someone touched on this already, but it was mentioned in passing and deserves much more...

Pump, pump, PUMP!

Regardless of your riding style pumping at every opportunity, and pumping CORRECTLY, will increase your momentum, endurance and overall performance.

I litterally stopped a ride with my best friend who's been in the hobby for 3yrs because I noticed he didn't know how to pump - we stopped at a flat section with a few "whoops" on it and practiced pumping for a whole hour. After that our ride was much much faster, and he thanked me when we got back to the truck.

Now if only I can get the OTHER aspects of MTB down this solid...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Might as well tell 'em to learn how to center themselves, work on balance, and work on all the basics like bunny hopping, wheelies, and manuals... lots of riders out there just go out for XC loops to work on fitness and endurance, yet put themselves in dangerous situations where they need those skills, but have never practiced them, and wind up at the ER.

Also amusing to see all the new guys trying to push themselves on the fast descents and seeing 9/10 of them go wide off the trail at the sharp turns. I don't know why they refuse to believe it, claiming to have been told so on mtbr or whatever, but you do not replace your handlebar turn with a lean... it is wise to lean, but you still have to point the front tire where you want it to go. The faster you go, the more limited you can turn your handlebar, but none of the guys I've seen are going so fast that turning the wheel even 25 degrees would lead to an instant wash-out. I guess this is one of those cases where misinterpreting "tips" leads to poor form.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

One of the other tips that has led to poor form from misinterpretation is getting behind the saddle for everything: going over large obstacles, rolling a drop-off, heavy braking, jumps, moderate descents... OMG...

It must be really hard getting people to unlearn that. When I see people crash badly, from rolling a drop-off by going behind their saddle, and tell them that doing that was the cause, it's just headache inducing when they argue that is the proper form, according to how they learned/researched it.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

No one likes to do warm-ups and cooldowns really, but I find any sort of activity that gets you loosened up and better "primed" to ride helps make your rides a lot more fun and exciting.

I like to do "hopping sessions". Just produce a bouncing motion with the front half of your feet, hopping a little higher than a boxer or other hand to hand fighting specialist would. Bounce straight up for a bit (varying your hang time and "amplitude" a bit), then start hopping side to side, then further side to side, then front to back and further front to back.

Doing this prior to a ride, I find it adds a little "pop" to my rides. Rather than just spinning circles and racking up the miles, I find myself hopping over ruts, from 1 side of a double track to the other, looking for things to pop off of for air, etc.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> Might as well tell 'em to learn how to center themselves, work on balance, and work on all the basics like bunny hopping, wheelies, and manuals...


Working on my balance has allowed me to achieve a few technical climbs with finesse I didn't think possible. At first the only way I could get up some of the climbs was to get as much speed as I could and take the simplest line I could find. Now, I'm able to tackle the same climbs slower and go right over the roots and rocks by shifting my center of balance around. I can actually "walk" my bike (standing and maneuvering on the bike) up some pretty cool features.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I may get flamed for this, but when you com on the forums looking for advice please try to form coherent sentences and use basic grammar/punctuation rules. If you write like a teenage girl texts, many on here will simply ignore you.


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

Great nfo. Thx.


----------



## Freak29 (Sep 26, 2012)

All the stuff I've read on this thread has been great. Some of the things were second nature from riding BMX for so long, but you never run into a rock garden or these huge climbs/descents on a BMX bike. lol


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Qubo_2408 said:


> You are so right. Since reading your advice I am going to give up mountain biking forever, or until I can afford to replace my $400 with something worthy of loose ground. I will never leave the pavement again. Thank you so much you have opened my eyes.
> 
> You are the exact thing that is wrong with the biking community and you should be embarrased by that statement.
> 
> I'm a noob for sure and people like this really discourage us noobs. I could definetly see someone who isn't a stuborn jerk like myself would give up mountain biking after reading that.


I've been riding mountain bikes for over 45 years. My current ride is a $120 Norco Scorcher (stock). I'll take it anywhere I'd take any of the full-squish high-end bikes I've owned.

"It ain't the bike..."
:thumbsup:


----------



## Steviej40 (Oct 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a trail-bike etiquette post? I can't find one at all.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Steviej40 said:


> Can anyone suggest a trail-bike etiquette post? I can't find one at all.


Trail etiquette search here.


----------



## Steviej40 (Oct 3, 2012)

Aren't you hilarious Marpilli.

I was hoping there might have been some discussion on here.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Steviej40 said:


> Can anyone suggest a trail-bike etiquette post? I can't find one at all.


Probably not all encompassing but it's most of it:

Safety & Trail Etiquette | Miami Valley Bike Trails

Bike Path Etiquette According to Dear Abby

Also when in doubt just be courteous (or try to be) :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Steviej40 said:


> Aren't you hilarious Marpilli.
> 
> I was hoping there might have been some discussion on here.


Sorry if it came across wrong. I wasn't trying to be hilarious or an ass.

It's just that I know there have been about a bazillion discussions on trail etiquette here on MTBR. Most of them have gone down in flames. Rather than firing up another one I figured I'd point you to a trail etiquette search on MTBR.

Your previous post was asking for a trail etiquette thread. Maybe I misunderstood...

*EDIT:* That google search I linked only searches forums.mtbr.com. By adding "site:forums.mtbr.com" to the google search you won't receive matches from other websites. The actual search I linked is "trail etiquette site:forums.mtbr.com". Give it a whirl...


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Eh, not really much discussion I would think honestly for it, but as marpilli has pointed out there's lots of actual posts about it scattered about, most are people complaining about others lack of courtesy though.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Steviej40 said:


> Aren't you hilarious Marpilli.
> 
> I was hoping there might have been some discussion on here.


I need to go for a ride.
This is starting to bug me.
7 posts and he's calling out marpilli.
marpilli of all people! 
Maybe you could cruise of this site and take a look at how helpful marpilli has been.
ANY advice he gives is going to be of some use.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> I need to go for a ride.
> This is starting to bug me.
> 7 posts and he's calling out marpilli.
> marpilli of all people!
> ...


Thank you. I think he was under the impression that I posted a general google search on trail etiquette. Which would have been a jerk move. 

If I would have explained in the email that the google search was limited to MTBR then all probably would have been good. Next time I'll elaborate instead of just posting a link.

P.S. I'm a big fan of your work, also. :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

mayberry32 said:


> If you have hydraulic disc brakes and you are curious about how they work, don't be! They are complicated, and you sitting down with a beer to "figure it all out" will result in your taking your bike to the lbs on Monday, explaining to them what an idiot you are, and to please bleed your brakes for you (even though they were just bled last week). Sorry for the post hijack....just speaking from personal, and very recent (30 minutes ago) experience. I feel like a ******, and now I can't ride my bike tomorrow.





ubado said:


> Thanks for that!
> I was wondering how mine worked ... decided against grabbing tools though.
> 
> Now I know to stay away from that mojo. You just saved me some scratch.


They're not magic though... It is pretty easy to maintain Hydraulic Brakes if you have the right tools and knowlege!

Read up on some Park Tools articles and you'll see how easy they are to maintain!

Check it out!

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Shimano® Hydraulic Brake Service and Adjustment

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Avid® Juicy Caliper Brake Bleed Service

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Avid® Hydraulic Caliper Brake Installation & Hose Length Changes

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Hayes® Hydraulic Brake Service


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me Eckstream. I was going to post this a while ago.

Go to these websites:
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog
Sheldon Brown-Bicycle Technical Information
Read lots, learn lots. Keep going back.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Steviej40 said:


> Aren't you hilarious Marpilli.
> 
> I was hoping there might have been some discussion on here.


Also check out the IMBA: Rules of the trail!

Rules of the Trail | International Mountain Bicycling Association


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Join a local trail advocacy group... They'll introduce you to new friends and new trails.
They'll also give you the opportunity to maintain trails so other can enjoy them!

It will also help the MTB cause by keeping trails open to riders...


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a few things I see missing from this terrific thread:

1. Include a small bike-light or flashlight that works in your kit! You will be so glad you did when that one time comes that you unexpectedly need it. If there is no moon it can be pitch black on most trails at night and a serious problem.

2. If you are going too fast around blind corners to stop/swerve/otherwise avoid potential oncoming traffic, then you are going too fast. This seems obvious but is apparently not clear to so many riders. You can let 'er rip when you know nobody is coming (e.g., one-way trail, race, first rider reports trail clear).

3. If the trail is too steep to allow safe descent without skidding your rear tire a lot, take a different trail. You will have more fun and the trail will thank you. When you become a better rider, you will be able to nail that steeper descent.

This thread is loaded with valuable advice and I would recommend it be stuck to the top of the forum. Even the few pieces of opinion that aren't universally shared (clipless pedals and bike cost, for example) have been called out as such. Good job everyone.


----------



## Buzz1024 (Oct 7, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> I may get flamed for this, but when you com on the forums looking for advice please try to form coherent sentences and use basic grammar/punctuation rules. If you write like a teenage girl texts, many on here will simply ignore you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Drink water, about 1 litre an hour. Drink as you go but not all at once.

Listen to your body, don't over do it or over extend yourself.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

marpilli said:


> Not shifting gears under load does not mean don't shift while pedaling uphill.
> 
> It may sound obvious to some, but when I first heard "don't shift gears under load" (to prevent premature wear of chain and gears) I thought I couldn't shift while pedaling uphill. Really, uphill is under load, right? This impeded my ability to conquer some climbs. I would try to enter the climb in a particular gear and stay there. This could cause me to stall out (gearing not low enough) or expend too much energy spinning away (gearing not high enough) during the climb.
> 
> ...


awesome advice and so important in getting the full life expectancy out of the chain... in some cases this is the only way to shift up the hill, as the load may be so high that the shifting can not even happen without damaging components...

great suggestion marpilli...


----------



## tom_manning (Oct 8, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## tom_manning (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a fear that a flat tire is waiting around every corner and is actually taking some fun away from my rides. Does tires blowout that easily or am I over thinking the whole thing?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

if you see some chunk coming up, lets say, a rooty cluster, its common to want to suddenly get nervous and slow down. then losing your momentum, greatly increases the chance you will stall out. This seems so simple, but speeding up and pedaling harder will get you over that section. Of course, be reasonable. Dont ride beyond your limits. if you're clumsy, then dont hit those super tall skinnies!

i'm not as strong as my male counterparts. i rely more on momentum than anything. Noobs generally dont have the muscle power and finesse, but you'd be suprised what a bike can roll over if you give it that ooomph.


----------



## tom_manning (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks nicole 

:thumbsup:


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

tom_manning said:


> I have a fear that a flat tire is waiting around every corner and is actually taking some fun away from my rides. Does tires blowout that easily or am I over thinking the whole thing?


over thinking it. I ride pretty fast and less cautious and the only flat tire Ive had was cause I ran over a peice of cactus that was in the middle of the trail.

Have you ever change a tube? If not, I would just practice in your garage first. Once you do it once, its pretty easy from there one out. Pumping it up can be a pain though depending on how good your small pump is.


----------



## tom_manning (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks yeti. I'm riding a 2013 specialized hardrock disc. Are there any tubes or tires that are better than others as far as flats go?


----------



## caddah (Oct 11, 2012)

drink beer


----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

The big thing for me was to concentrate on relaxing. I was unconsciously tensing my arms and legs when I got through tricky bits, and made things worse. Oh and practice your bike control even when just rolling around town. Curbs, sidewalks, and gravel roads are good places to practice things like low speed control and hopping. Just don't do this in traffic though.


----------



## MustG0Faster (Aug 27, 2012)

Leave the trail in as good or better condition than you found it. Even picking up a few pieces of trash will go a long way...


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## Maged (Oct 14, 2012)

nice post


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't be afraid to take a break. I think a lot of people have problems swallowing their pride and stalling out or getting fatigued. This can lead to some bad decisions and even worse crashes. 
As far as looking "down the trail", I agree. But you want a nice medium of awareness down the trail as well as within stopping distance. And eye up a landing spot if you're hitting unfamiliar jumps.


----------



## Koollata (Sep 11, 2012)

Tons of great advice in this thread! Come to think of it, many of my falls occur when I'm not pedaling and stare at where the front wheel is going. haha


----------



## Llane1888 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice thread. Lots of good tips


----------



## Dhbiker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

cheers


----------



## NolesFan99 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lots of good info here!


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jan 2, 2014)

this thread definitely needs to be stickied!!!!


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

great thread. took a few minutes but was able to plow through. I don't think I saw it mentioned but along with bringing a spare tube, and pump (both previously mentioned) bring tire levers as well as a patch kit. I've seen it (and done it) where you change tube, and then get another flat. Save yourself a walk out. Also, throw a universal link in your bag and a multitool in case of chain break. Take you time changing your tire and make sure you find why it went flat in the first place (pinch flat or thorn). If the latter, remove said thorn or you will just flatten your new tube. 

Also, make sure you have gone over your bike before heading to the trail head to meet your buds. Adjustments and trail repairs are unavoidable but much can be done to avoid this by cleaning up your bike then going over it to make sure it is in good working order before heading out. Nothing is more annoying to your friends than being "that guy" who always seems to have mechanicals every time you go out. Enjoy every ride!


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

Beware riding when a camera is present... it tends to encourage you to do shtuff you shouldn't.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

xycarp said:


> Beware riding when a camera is present... it tends to encourage you to do shtuff you shouldn't.


For that shtuff, bedroom setup is way more fun in most cases, though I can think of few more scenarios.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'm still really new to riding, but I'm getting there. Never ride without a helmet, and if you're new like me, you are going to fall on your tail, don't give up. It get's better, much better.


----------

